# Cloudy Water Ammonia Through The Roof



## TZiolkowski (May 17, 2011)

So I had an incident about two weeks ago where leftover food clouded the water and my piranhas were on their last legs. Everything was good for about a week or so and now I'm having issues with cloudy water super high ammonia and low amounts of nitrates.

I've determined there was an oxygenation issue that is now resolved but I'm afraid my tank is cycling again. I have done two or three small water changes and used PRIME to condition the new water and detoxify the ammonia. Currently the piranhas are acting fine, good coloration and all. The main thing that's bothering me now is the bacteria bloom caused by the ammonia.

I need advice on what to do from here.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2011)

As you probably know cloudy water is caused from poor water conditions. What exactly are your water parameters? Did you check that no food has gotten trapped in your filters or decorations?


----------



## TZiolkowski (May 17, 2011)

Filter has been cleaned, decorations are clear. I'm running an fx5 on a 75 gallon with 6 red bellies. The fish are all still quite young. I think I'm going through a mini cycle. I've read numerous times in this forum why it's occurring but I was hoping for some more pointers. The fish are becoming more active, strangely enough. I'm going to do a 10% water change tomorrow and let the bacteria do its job.


----------



## Nzac (Oct 13, 2010)

if your ammonia is "through the roof" I personally would do a 50% to cut the readings in half vs a 10%.

Example... ammonia at 5ppm (maybe ridiculous number but just for the effect)
10% waterchange leaves ammonia at 4.5ppm
50% waterchange leaves ammonia at 2.5ppm
Keep in mind your fish will also keep adding to the ammonia count.

I do not believe in "small" water changes, my normal tank maintainence is usually weekly 20-25% on most of my tanks, and 50% weekly on a couple of my tanks.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2011)

If your tank was properly cycled to begin with and then you had an ammonia spike due to leaving food in the tank, once you removed the food and did a substantial water change, your tank should have been back on track. That is why I am asking questions to figure out whats going on.

How did you clean your filter? If you used tap water to clean it then that explains why you are cycling again.


----------



## TZiolkowski (May 17, 2011)

I only cleaned one of the three layers in my filter. I did use tap water though. That's probably what did it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2011)

Ok,On your next water change clean all the trays out from your filters BUT use tank water to do it. This will make sure you get all food debris removed from your filters. Then keep an eye on your parameters and do small water changes to help compensate for the increased ammonia levels. It will eventually balance out.


----------



## TZiolkowski (May 17, 2011)

When should I expect the water to become clear again?


----------



## TZiolkowski (May 17, 2011)

Last night I took all the plants out to see if they me be the cause. Well this morning the water is almost cleared up. I'm going to check my ammonia levels and see if they've gone down any as well.

I also found some funk hung in the inlet of my fx5. I couldn't see it before with all the plants in the tank.


----------



## Ahmed (Jun 23, 2007)

Funk????


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

ahmed you realize you're replying to a 2 year old post?








id guess funk is just sucked up uneaten foot/fish waste tho


----------

